# Tips would be appreciated



## david123 (Jun 24, 2004)

We'll be taking a 6 man charter this coming Sat (25th June). We'll be fishing the edge of the Mud Hole out of Point Pleasant. Was wondering what the bite is for sharks this time of the year. Know we won't be getting out to the 20 fathom line, which is usually the starting point for sharking. We'll be in about 165 feet of water. Has anybody ever caught any blues or makos this close as an incidental catch? Since we'll be chumming with some bloody mess or other , thought it might be a good idea to rig up a couple of shark leaders and drop one over the side 30 to 50 feet deep with some bunkier heads or a blue filet on the hook. 

Don't think the blues will be a problem since this boat has always put us on fish before, but thought it might be fun to liven up the day with a non-target species if possible and hopefully catch something else besides the dogfish, which can be a plague sometimes. Also, anybody heard of any false albacore or bonita being caught?

Thanks for any tips.

Dave


----------



## trowpa (Jan 26, 2006)

*NJ CHarters*

Dave - noticed you were a repeat customer on this charter out of pt. pleasant. I'm in eastern PA - looking to schedule a charter this season - looking for recommendations. 

Thanks


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

With sharking, everything is dependent on water temp and some structure never hurts. Setting a slick on one of the many Mud Hole wrecks or on an edge (Monster Ledge) can be good when the prevailing currents are accounted for. The area produces all kinds of Pelagics throughout the year with the tuna bite being an October thing.

Sharking up there can be good but you gotta find some warm water. A satellite sea surface temp image from Friday shows a trough of cool water out at the Hole proper. With you staying inside 20 fathoms if there are sharks cruising the inner Hole they will be right there along those breaks on the southern edge. No gulf stream eddies yet, don't get into real warm water till past the 100 fathom line.

Good luck!


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

If it a charter you should tell the captain what you want to target. If he doesn't do skark trips, he should recommend you to someone else. What do you normally fish for with this charter?


----------

